# Breeding Kribensis



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a breeding pair of Kribs and the female one is hiding underneath a piece of bogwood. I'm assuming she has laid eggs but unfortunately I can't see at any angle of the tank . She has been like this for about 2-3 days now. If she has laid how long until they hatch and how long will it be until I see them ?

http://instagram.com/p/X7NRdSLT6U/ (that's mum)

http://instagram.com/p/X7NSvtrT6W/ (that's dad)


----------



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

There pretty much chasing everything away as well. There chasing a Big Jewel Cichlid as well. No fears what so ever !


----------



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh another quick question !. Because of the fish in my tank not hopeful the babies will survive . Could I move the babies into a separate tank without the parents ?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

They will guard the cave for quite some time. Eventually the parents will "herd" the fry around the tank as the fry scavenge for food. The parents will keep the other fish away from the brood. You may lose a few, but they are the slow and dumb ones. The strong will survive.


----------



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you !. Even with a Jewel Cichlid and boseman rainbows and a catfish shark ?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

while you may lose this batch of fry due to all of the other fish being predators ; i would suggest you move the pair of kribs to another tank where they can be by themselves..
you can also move the eggs and hatch them....just make sure you have some very fine foods formulated for the needs of the fry...


----------



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

When the fry hatch can I move them to a breeding top thing ?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well...i wouldn't...but that's just me...


----------



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have took advice off someone else, I will let them get on with it and hope for the best and move them to a tank of there own when they are free swimming


----------

